

Ask HN: What websites do you regularly visit? - Arun2009

A few years ago a friend introduced me to artsandlettersdaily.com and I've been addicted since. Recently it got me thinking, what interesting (SFW!) sites might the folks at HN be visiting that I am missing out on?<p>Here is my list to get the discussion started. Not a very interesting one I'm afraid!<p>- slashdot.org<p>- salon.com<p>- rediff.com<p>- artsandlettersdaily.com<p>- reddit.com<p>- joelonsoftware.com<p>- Hacker News<p>Then there is a set of secondary sites, such as Seth Godin, Paul Graham, Onion news etc, that I don't visit that often. I of course check my web mail several times in a day.<p>So.. what are your frequently visited web sites?
======
sidmitra
\- Oursignal.com (Every hour or so for quick check on new links)

\- HN (For discussions mainly)

\- Google Reader (For the rest of them)

\- Alltop.com

\- Friendfeed.com

I use IMAP for all my mail on Opera, so don't have to keep that tab open all
the time.

------
rozim
<http://newmogul.com/>

------
chaosprophet
Apart from HN:

\- Engadget

\- ReadWriteWeb

\- Venturebeat

\- GigaOm

\- Mashable

\- Coding Horror

------
vijayr
readwriteweb.com

thisisindexed.com

infosthetics.com

incomediary.com

